# Domanda su un attore



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Qualcuno di voi si ricorda il nome di quel bell'attore, mi sa napoletano, scuro scuro di carnagione, capelli ed occhi neri, che ha recitato in qualche fiction?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi si ricorda il nome di quel bell'attore, mi sa napoletano, scuro scuro di carnagione, capelli ed occhi neri, che ha recitato in qualche fiction?


 
un pò  vaga...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un pò vaga...


Lo so ma non ho altri indizi....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi si ricorda il nome di quel bell'attore, mi sa napoletano, scuro scuro di carnagione, capelli ed occhi neri, che ha recitato in qualche fiction?


 anche con gabriel garko?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche con gabriel garko?


che pezzo di manzo...lo hai visto nero?
senti giusy..forse è beppe fiorello?
o quello che fa ora la pubblicità di vodafone?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche con gabriel garko?


Boh.... non ricordo in quale fiction.... un bel moraccione...
Aiutami Emma!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

robert redford??


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che pezzo di manzo...lo hai visto nero?
> senti giusy..forse è beppe fiorello?
> o quello che fa ora la pubblicità di vodafone?


No tesora....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non si vede molto in tv.... se non sbaglio è anche attore di teatro...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> robert redford??





















E' un moraccione Asu!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No tesora....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho capito chi è!!!
ma non so come si chiama


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che pezzo di manzo...lo hai visto nero?
> senti giusy..forse è beppe fiorello?
> o quello che fa ora la pubblicità di vodafone?


 
l'ho visto da vicino qualche anno fa ....cappotto di pelle lungo pantaloni di cavallino stivali neri e camicia bianca......ho avuto la prova che dio esiste


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Matt Damon?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Matt Damon?


Esaurite, è italiano!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito chi è!!!
> ma non so come si chiama


 
ti ricordi qualche fiction?
mica ha fatto pure gente di mare?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito chi è!!!
> ma non so come si chiama


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'ho visto da vicino qualche anno fa ....cappotto di pelle lungo pantaloni di cavallino stivali neri e camicia bianca......ho avuto la prova che dio esiste


un burino insomma..


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'ho visto da vicino qualche anno fa ....cappotto di pelle lungo pantaloni di cavallino stivali neri e camicia bianca......ho avuto la prova che dio esiste



Un uomo che si veste cosi' e' la prova che dio ha molto senso dell'umorismo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un burino insomma..


i vestiti li ho notati dopo ma lui è un figaccio assurdo con due occhi....che solo una volta li ho rivisti così.......


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti ricordi qualche fiction?
> mica ha fatto pure gente di mare?


Mi sa di no....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un uomo che si veste cosi' e' la prova che dio ha molto senso dell'umorismo....


non mi riferivo ai vestiti.....


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un uomo che si veste cosi' e' la prova che dio ha molto senso dell'umorismo....


e l'uomo molto poco...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e l'uomo molto poco...


Soprattutto poco gusto... che cazzo aveva in mente mentre si vestiva non si sa... avra' visto Matrix? Bho...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Oh non cambiate argomento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sto scervellando....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

*giusy,*

mi viene in mente solo giuseppe zeno che, tra l'altro è del paese vicino al mio


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non mi riferivo ai vestiti.....


Onestamente non mi piace il tizio... vestito cosi' probabilmente mi sarei avvicinata come per fare la minchiona che chiede l'autografo e l'avrei schiaffeggiato in pubblico... poi ricoperto di pece e piume d'oca...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi viene in mente solo giuseppe zeno che, tra l'altro è del paese vicino al mio


Bellissimo Emma, ma non è lui.....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Ma non e' Bob Dylan?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente non mi piace il tizio... vestito cosi' probabilmente mi sarei avvicinata come per fare la minchiona che chiede l'autografo e l'avrei schiaffeggiato in pubblico... poi ricoperto di pece e piume d'oca...


 mi immagino la scena


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

secondo me è quello che faceva il fratello poliziotto di garko in quella fiction dove erano siciliani e uno era buono e l'altro cattivo.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Bub Spencer?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me è quello che faceva il fratello poliziotto di garko in quella fiction dove erano siciliani e uno era buono e l'altro cattivo.


E non sai dirmi come s chiama?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

L'onore e il rispetto?
Comunque non è lui.... è lo stesso di cui parlava Emma...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' un moraccione Asu!


mel gibson? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzi a parte, credo di aver capito chi è.
petta un attimo


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

giusy, è maximilian nisi??


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy, è maximilian nisi??


No.... credo sia napoletano, Asu....
Porca miseria, che nervi!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

enzo cannavale?



totò??


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> enzo cannavale?
> 
> 
> 
> totò??














































No....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

eduardo de filippo?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eduardo de filippo?


Asu, non solo è ancora vivo ma non è anziano! 
Mado....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Asu, non solo è ancora vivo ma non è anziano!
> Mado....


Fabio Fulco?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Fabio Fulco?


E' un moraccione!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Forse ha recitato in "Un posto al sole"....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' un moraccione!


mi hai rotto er chez!!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Forse ha recitato in "Un posto al sole"....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Forse ha recitato in "Un posto al sole"....


no io lo vedo sempre e non ci sono figaccioni mori


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

*Ciro zinocchi (tipico nome bergamasco..)*

è sto truzzo??


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è sto truzzo??


Noooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Penso che non riuscirò a pranzare con questo dubbio....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)




----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

chi è sto roitone???


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

E' per caso Lorenzo Crespi?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' per caso Lorenzo Crespi?


No, è molto meno famoso....
Non si vede spesso in tv... ricordo che ha recitato in napoletano...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Ha la faccia un pò furbetta...


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Gianpaolo Morelli, quello che ha fatto l'ispettore Coliandro?

Mi sto spremendo come un limone...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Gianpaolo Morelli, quello che ha fatto l'ispettore Coliandro?
> 
> Mi sto spremendo come un limone...


 Ci sono!
Ha recitato in Capri!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

*programmi tv*



Giusy ha detto:


> Ci sono!
> Ha recitato in Capri!


io sto messa male ma pure tu giusy...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Aspettate aspettate!
Faceva il complice di Cosimo Rizzuto!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Aspettate aspettate!
> Faceva il complice di Cosimo Rizzuto!













ma quand'è che ricominciano a lavorare anche i precari?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

VINCENZO PELUSO!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che pezzo di manzo...lo hai visto nero?
> senti giusy..forse è beppe fiorello?
> o quello che fa ora la pubblicità di vodafone?



Comunque è gay...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Beh insomma.... tutta questa ricerca sapete perchè???????

Perchè.... assomiglia a lui.....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

AH!!!!
E io che stavo per dire la mia riguardo al signorino!!
Meno male che me la sono tenuta per me!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> AH!!!!
> E io che stavo per dire la mia riguardo al signorino!!
> Meno male che me la sono tenuta per me!!!


Ora la devi dire!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

NON POSSO!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> AH!!!!
> E io che stavo per dire la mia riguardo al signorino!!
> Meno male che me la sono tenuta per me!!!


anch'io!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












faccia da pirla inenarrabile


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

A me fa sangue!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

ti dico cosa penso solo se mi rispondi nel privè!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti dico cosa penso solo se mi rispondi nel privè!


Già fatto!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

no, manca ieri sera!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, manca ieri sera!


Fatto!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

ok, allora ti dico che non sono una fan del mascellone tipo ron moss (ridge) o taricone (quante 'r'?), però pure così... pare un pò scialbetto, esilino, direi! 
Aspetta, che trovo una foto di ommo ommo e te la invio!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me è quello che faceva il fratello poliziotto di garko in quella fiction dove erano siciliani e uno era buono e l'altro cattivo.


il magistrato, dici....l'onore e il rispetto? quello era zeno


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il magistrato, dici....l'onore e il rispetto? quello era zeno


caruccio.
con quel faccino da bravo ragazzo era carino.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il magistrato, dici....l'onore e il rispetto? quello era zeno


 
Trovato Emma!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Trovato Emma!


 ha fatto anche ballando sotto le stelle quel programma con la carlucci....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

Ma che tipi vi piacciono???


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy...che vaghezza!!! Dicci almeno la fiction!

Preziosi (Elisa di Rivombrosa) è Salernitano...napoletani non so!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh insomma.... tutta questa ricerca sapete perchè???????
> 
> Perchè.... assomiglia a lui.....


avevo capito dalla prima riga...ma chi è l'attore?!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Mai visto questo Vincenzo Peluso...non mi pare male.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

vabbè, altri non riesco a inserirli....
luke di 'una mamma per amica l'avete mai guardato'? 
Non so, a me piacciono le spalle larghe, il viso un pò squadrato....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Che cazzo ci fa Telespalla Luke Perry?

NOOOOooooooooo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, altri non riesco a inserirli....
> luke di 'una mamma per amica l'avete mai guardato'?
> Non so, a me piacciono le spalle larghe, il viso un pò squadrato....


 Ma può essere tuo padre!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mai visto questo Vincenzo Peluso...non mi pare male.


Non è affatto male!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma può essere tuo padre!!!


 se è per questo Sean connery potrebbe essere mio nonno ma non è detto che resterei impassibile!!!





















E comunque no, persichè, non sono attratta dagli uomini più vecchi. il demente sembra un trentenne, devo dargliene atto, non avrei mai indovinato la sua età. Preferisco il ragazzo-uomo, con portamento da uomo, spalle larghe (lo ripeto), sguardo intenso ma non da pescelesso, sorriso tranquillo. Un uomo mascolino ma non troppo. Il torace esile già me lo fa scadere. Pure il mascellone però! Sono di gusti difficilissimi. 
George clooney potrebbe andare (in una versione giovane, anche se non nego che invecchia bene), già Bread Pitt..... no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se è per questo Sean connery potrebbe essere mio nonno ma non è detto che resterei impassibile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?essere uomo non sta nelle spalle....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ?essere uomo non sta nelle spalle....








   ah, brutta......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>




lo sai che è appena iniziata in America la nuova versione di BH?! Ci sono già Brenda e Kelly, ma prima o poi arriveranno tutti, vedrai.

Dicono non sia male...!


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

disquisizioni culturali?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> disquisizioni culturali?


Più culturale del fascino di un attore cosa c'è?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Più culturale del fascino di un attore cosa c'è?


le gambe di Rita Hayworth...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> le gambe di Rita Hayworth...


Ecco... appunto....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ecco... appunto....


ma perchè? non si era evinto che ero d'accordo?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma perchè? non si era evinto che ero d'accordo?


Mmmmm....

Ale, ma tu sei figo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mmmmm....
> 
> Ale, ma tu sei figo?


cosa intendi per figo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fisicamente io mi piaccio... c'è la mia foto (per carità la foto fa cagare ma faccio cagare in qualunque foto, fosse fatta anche da Helmut Newton) nel profilo....perchè ti interessa saperlo?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cosa intendi per figo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Così.... era una domanda culturale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Così.... era una domanda culturale...


ALLORA SI! IO SONO FIGO!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mmmmm....
> 
> Ale, ma tu sei figo?


ha un bel sedere giusy.....e lo mette in evidenza....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ha un bel sedere giusy.....e lo mette in evidenza....


non è vero!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 (che lo metto in evidenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non è vero!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma se porti sempre pantaloni o jeans stretti....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma se porti sempre pantaloni o jeans stretti....


si ma a gamba larga avendo le coscettine di pollo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si ma a gamba larga avendo le coscettine di pollo....


 bianche?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bianche?


no, magre.......


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

bianche poi? ma se sono nero quanto basta!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bianche poi? ma se sono nero quanto basta!


ma io che ne so delle tue cosce?.....quasi quasi venerdì ti raggiungo al mare.....così vedo e riferisco


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ha un bel sedere giusy.....e lo mette in evidenza....


confermo ce l'ha belisssimo ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma io che ne so delle tue cosce?.....quasi quasi venerdì ti raggiungo al mare.....così vedo e riferisco


beh, non è che le parti visibili sono nere e le altre parti cadaveriche...un po' di deduzione/immaginazione...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> confermo ce l'ha belisssimo ...


mi sentivo osservato..adesso so perchè... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








..speravo fosse angelo...o al limite fedi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> confermo ce l'ha belisssimo ...


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi sentivo osservato..adesso so perchè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè non vuoi che qui si sappia quello che c'è tra noi ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


anche il tuo emma è belisssimo, su ... non fare quelle facce


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> perchè non vuoi che qui si sappia quello che c'è tra noi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tra noi c'è il lambro...che si sappia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 e io sono dalla sponda giusta....


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tra noi c'è il lambro...che si sappia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che permalosa che sei


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che permalosa che sei


e anche vendicativa....


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e anche vendicativa....


dai smettila, lo sai che nn mi piace quando fai la gelosa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> anche il tuo emma è belisssimo, su ... non fare quelle facce


ed io che pensavo mi guardassi le tette.....


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo mi guardassi le tette.....


quando ti giravi non riuscivo ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando ti giravi non riuscivo ...


scusami....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dai smettila, lo sai che nn mi piace quando fai la gelosa


come faccio a non esserlo? tutte interessate al tuo batacchio...lo hai spolverato o ci hai lasciato le mie impronte?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo mi guardassi le tette.....


quello ero io....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusami....


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusami....


un piacere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quello ero io....


di te me n'ero accorta....eri seduto accanto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> un piacere


mi confondi....principino


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come faccio a non esserlo? tutte interessate al tuo batacchio...*lo hai spolverato o ci hai lasciato le mie impronte*?
















   che pirla che sei ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come faccio a non esserlo? tutte interessate al tuo batacchio...lo hai spolverato o ci hai lasciato le mie impronte?


delle dita o.....?


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di te me n'ero accorta....eri seduto accanto


pensa che inizialmente pensavo il suo fosse strabismo ...


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *mi confondi*....principino


no no ... eri proprio tu


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che pirla che sei ...


ha cominciato lei monsieur....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> pensa che inizialmente pensavo il suo fosse strabismo ...


speravi stessi guardando te, eh?
 mi è bastato ascoltarti comunque....per imparare, ovvio...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> pensa che inizialmente pensavo il suo fosse strabismo ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> delle dita o.....?


non uso rossetto...
ma a me non mi hai guardato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no no ... eri proprio tu
























e certo che ero io....quanta gente pensi abbia il coraggio di vestirsi tutta viola?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non uso rossetto...
> ma a me non mi hai guardato?


 tropp buon te sacc


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ha cominciato lei monsieur....


...è che segui senza fatica  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Italia1 ha detto:


> speravi stessi guardando te, eh?
> mi è bastato ascoltarti comunque....per imparare, ovvio...


... impari troppo in fretta per i miei gusti


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e certo che ero io....quanta gente pensi abbia il coraggio di vestirsi tutta viola?


 
un fiore, se quegli zoticoni ti avessero portato in un posto in mezzo alla natura sarebbe stato difficile riconoscerti ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... impari troppo in fretta per i miei gusti


non tarparmi le ali!!! nemmeno ci siamo fidanzati e già vuoi che cambi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> un fiore, se quegli zoticoni ti avessero portato in un posto in mezzo alla natura sarebbe stato difficile riconoscerti ...


uè, mister googlemaps...lei che ha proposto? nada...e poi le zanzare come me le chiami se non natura selvaggia?


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non tarparmi le ali!!! nemmeno ci siamo fidanzati e già vuoi che cambi....


però in spiaggia assieme ad Air ci siamo andati ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> un fiore, se quegli zoticoni ti avessero portato in un posto in mezzo alla natura sarebbe stato difficile riconoscerti ...




























 avrei potuto fregare anche le zanzare.....non li contavo più i morsi sulle caviglie......


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> uè, mister googlemaps...lei che ha proposto? nada...e poi le zanzare come me le chiami se non natura selvaggia?


 
appunto non lo ricordare ad emma ... porella, pure loro l'hanno scambiata per un fiore


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> però in spiaggia assieme ad Air ci siamo andati ...


quello era air?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> appunto non lo ricordare ad emma ... porella, pure loro l'hanno scambiata per un fiore


diciamolo! anche tu...avresti impollinato volentieri..........


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> diciamolo! anche tu...avresti impollinato volentieri..........


il principe non impollina.....sparge il seme del suo regale augello


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> diciamolo! anche tu...avresti impollinato volentieri..........





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il principe non impollina.....sparge il seme del suo regale augello





















marò che coppia che siete ...


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quello era air?
















  come mai non lo hai riconosciuto ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> come mai non lo hai riconosciuto ?


a 90 sono tutti uguali....


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a 90 sono tutti uguali....


non fare il modesto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> marò che coppia che siete ...


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


in senso virtuale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per tutto il resto sei meglio tu del bottegaio


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non fare il modesto


chiedilo a lui


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> in senso virtuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende....per un gay, il bottegaio mi dà mille punti


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> in senso virtuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non dicevi così l'altra sera....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende....per un gay, il bottegaio mi dà mille punti


così ci compri e' caccavell?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> così ci compri e' caccavell?


 mamma me le ha comprate quando mi sono sposata...grassie


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mamma me le ha comprate quando mi sono sposata...grassie


ok, uno spremiagrumi...
notte a tutti!


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende....per un gay, *il bottegaio mi dà mille punti*


l'esselunga ne da 2500 ...

'notte emma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'notte italia1 ... farò il possibile per le tue richieste


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'esselunga ne da 2500 ...
> 
> 'notte emma
> 
> ...


abbiamo il suo numero di telefono, le faremo sapere...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'esselunga ne da 2500 ...
> 
> 'notte emma
> 
> ...


notte principino


----------



## Old Confù (9 Settembre 2008)

Premetto che non ho letto tutte le risposte al thread quindi scusate se arrivo tardi...

Ma avete scoperto chi è l'attore in questione?!?

Giusina, sarà mica Enrico Lo Verso?!? per intenderci l'attore che ha fatto anche Farinielli....ed aveva una particina pure nel seguito del silenzio degli innocenti Hannibal!!!!!


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto tutte le risposte al thread quindi scusate se arrivo tardi...
> 
> Ma avete scoperto chi è l'attore in questione?!?
> 
> Giusina, sarà mica Enrico Lo Verso?!? per intenderci l'attore che ha fatto anche Farinielli....ed aveva una particina pure nel seguito del silenzio degli innocenti Hannibal!!!!!


alla fine era ciccio franchi..


----------



## Old Confù (9 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alla fine era ciccio franchi..


Ma nn erano Franco Franchi & Ciccio Ingrassia?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e poi li ricordavo miei conterranei...nn napoletani!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2008)

Ma no! E' Vincenzo Peluso!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2008)

A me oggi hanno detto che assomiglio ad Alice la cantante...
Sarà un complimento? Mah....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> A me oggi hanno detto che assomiglio ad Alice la cantante...
> Sarà un complimento? Mah....


*Altroché se è un complimento!!!*




L'avevano detto anche a me ...avendomi vista in foto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....25 anni fa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  erò siamo coetanee


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Altroché se è un complimento!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti io l'ho preso come un complimento, mi sembra una bella donna!

Persa.... sarà che ci somigliamo per caso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Infatti io l'ho preso come un complimento, mi sembra una bella donna!
> 
> Persa.... sarà che ci somigliamo per caso?


In foto ...forse.... sono 10cm meno di te e Alice


----------

